# Food Safety News Sat 12/21/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 21, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 12/21/2019 4:02 AM

















* Criminal network allegedly behind tainted clams that caused food poisoning*
By News Desk on Dec 21, 2019 12:05 am Authorities in Spain and Portugal have uncovered what they are calling a criminal network involving contaminated clams that sickened up to 30 people. The investigation involved the Portuguese Economic and Food Safety Authority (ASAE), Food Fraud Network of the European Commission and was led by the Spanish SEPRONA (Guardia Civil’s nature and environment division) and...  Continue Reading



* Northeast schools and health care facilities hit by outbreak caused by recalled fresh cut fruit*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 21, 2019 12:03 am Fresh cut fruit recalled on Dec. 7 continued to be consumed at schools and health care facilities, sickening many more people with Salmonella Javiana. A multistate outbreak blamed on the recalled cut fruit has sickened at least 33 at four health-care facilities in Southeastern Pennsylvania and 26 in Delaware’s schools: greatly expanding an outbreak first reported...  Continue Reading



* Pork sausage recalled after consumer complaint about dark plastic pieces*
By News Desk on Dec 21, 2019 12:02 am Ashland Sausage Co. in Carol Stream, IL has recalled approximately 1,092 pounds of pork sausage products that may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically hard, dark plastic, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) reports.. The ready-to-eat (RTE) coarse ground sausage items were produced on Nov. 14, 2019, and the recalled...  Continue Reading



* Beef patties recalled over extraneous green soft plastic materials*
By News Desk on Dec 21, 2019 12:01 am Cincinnati-based Advance Pierre Foods has recalled 15,739 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) beef patty products that may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically small, green soft plastic, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The frozen, RTE beef patty items were produced on Sept. 11, 2019. The following products are...  Continue Reading



* Whole Foods Market recalls sandwich cookies over allergy concerns*
By News Desk on Dec 20, 2019 02:49 pm Following two consumer reports of allergic reactions, Whole Foods Market is recalling its 365 brand “Everyday Value Dark Chocolate Peppermint Sandwich Cremes” and 365 brand “Everyday Value Dark Chocolate Caramel Sea Salt Sandwich Cremes” because the products may contain the undeclared allergens of milk or coconut. The products were sold at Whole Foods Market across...  Continue Reading


----------

